# Prescription question



## peedo (Mar 3, 2010)

We got our pup back in January and took him in for his shots in February. 
He became really sick from the vaccines and we took him to the vet 2 times, both times the vet gave him antibiotics, but none of his tests came up positive. 
After 3 courses of antibiotics, special food and lots of vet bills, we decided to put him on a bland diet and give his body time to rest. 
Sure enough, after about 4 days he was back to normal, we slowly transitioned him back to his dry food and he's doing really well. 
We haven't been back to the vet since and we needed to order more heart worm medication so we placed an order online, but it asked for the vet's information. 
We put in the vet's number and the next day we received a call from the vet. 
The vet offered to sell us the meds at double the price saying that if I purchase online that it voids the guarantee offered by the manufacturer of the meds, but we said that we wanted to get it online.
So the vet said that in order for them to fax the prescription that we would need to bring him in for an examination. 
Is this correct? or is this vet just making it difficult for me to purchase this medication elsewhere?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If he hasn't had a HW test in the past year than this is correct.All he is saying is correct so it's a matter of wanting the guarantee or not.Also it only covers if you use it year round.If you don't use the HW year round the guarantee is null and void.Also if you use year round I guess per my sister's experience you don't need to test yearly.Maybe it's just her vet on that.


----------



## peedo (Mar 3, 2010)

When we took him in (early February) for the first time he had a HW test and we got 2 months of the HW medication, which we have been giving him. I plan on using it year round, but the vet says even with the HW test and using it year round it won't be guaranteed if I buy online.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

oh Lisa? Health mod?



peedo said:


> Is this correct? or is this vet just making it difficult for me to purchase this medication elsewhere?


^ this. 

It doesn't even make sense to me. The vet sells the same medication as the online store but when you buy it online that voids the guarantee from the manufacturer? I might just be a computer programmer and not a vet but it does not compute. Def. something to call and ask the online company.

Otto never had a heartworm test until he was over one year old, he was put on preventative as a small pup and kept on it.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

The guarentee part is correct.If he had a test in Feb he should be all set for you to get the RX with out another visit.Unless he is concerned about what ever was making him sick before.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

peedo said:


> When we took him in (early February) for the first time he had a HW test and we got 2 months of the HW medication, which we have been giving him. I plan on using it year round, but the vet says even with the HW test and using it year round it won't be guaranteed if I buy online.


Run that by me one more time.

The vet gave your 5 month old a heartworm test.

The vet sold you 2 months of heartworm protection. 

Now if you don't go back to the vet for more pills, your guarantee is void?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

My sister got the run around from her vet about the guarantee and she called the company to double check and the vet was right.At the vet they will guarantee it's the real thing, online they can't.Just like Frontline Plus can be faked online.You have to look at packaging very carefully when you buy online.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

He shouldn't need another HW test if he had one less than 2 months ago. Sounds like your vet is not being very honest with you. 

You didn't mention what brand of HW preventative you prefer. You can get some brands like Heartgard and Revolution (but not all brands) from stores in Australia without a prescription at very good prices (be sure you're looking at the US$ and not the Australian$ price). I've purchased stuff from them before and have always been happy with their products (in fact I used to buy Interceptor from them until the manufacturer threatened to stop selling it to them if they continued to ship to the US).
Heartwormers : Pets Megastore discount medical supplies for pets
Pets Megastore : Discount Pet Vet Supplies discount medical supplies for pets

Some peope give their dogs Ivermectin that you can get at most farm supply stores and feed stores ... you have to be able to figure out the correct dosage (and keep in mind that some GSDs are positive for the mutant MDR1 gene).


----------



## peedo (Mar 3, 2010)

SunCzarina said:


> Run that by me one more time.
> 
> The vet gave your 5 month old a heartworm test.
> 
> ...


We took him in for the first time for his shots and the same day he started having diarrhea, which just got worse. So we took him back and they tested him for several things, including heartworms. 

They gave us 2 months initially because they weren't sure what the dosage would be as he gained weight.

According to the vet, if we don't buy it form a "licensed pharmacist" it voids the guarantee.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

peedo said:


> ...
> According to the vet, if we don't buy it form a "licensed pharmacist" it voids the guarantee.


From what I've read this is true for some, but don't know if it applies to *ALL*, HW meds that have a guarantee. I've used Interceptor for 15 years and to be honest I don't even know if they guarantee their product or not.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the link Gayle, I have to give Bo two pills 1 for up to 100 pounds and one for up to 20 and the 6 month supply was $53 dollars each. Does shipping take long?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm with Gayle, doesn't sound like the vet is being that honest with you if they're trying to get you to pay for another exam just to get a prescription.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a thought with what Gayle or who ever mentioned.How long is your puppy going to be the size he is right now? IT may not be in your best interest to buy more than a month or 2 till he is done growing.I know I didn't till this year.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

HeidiW said:


> Thanks for the link Gayle, I have to give Bo two pills 1 for up to 100 pounds and one for up to 20 and the 6 month supply was $53 dollars each. Does shipping take long?


It usually takes less than a week, but a couple times it took longer, maybe 8 or 10 days.


----------



## peedo (Mar 3, 2010)

allieg said:


> Just a thought with what Gayle or who ever mentioned.How long is your puppy going to be the size he is right now? IT may not be in your best interest to buy more than a month or 2 till he is done growing.I know I didn't till this year.


I weighed him yesterday and he's 50.8 lbs. That's why I thought to get a 12 month supply of the 50 to 100 lbs of the HeartGuard, which is what he's been taking. 
His dad is around 90 lbs, so I don't foresee him going over 100 lbs.

I've not been very happy with the vet. They have a pretty large staff and none of them seem to know what they were doing. 
When he had diarrhea they did tests and then put him on antibiotics, benadril and imodium. After that, more test, a second course of antibiotics along with special food. Still not getting better, so they gave him a third course of antibiotics and more shooting in the dark. 
I wasn't planning on going back to that vet, but I didn't know that 800 pet meds were going to contact the vet for the prescription.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When you visit your new vet (...) have them give you a written prescription. Then you can send that to 800 pet meds.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you have time I would find a new vet.Maybe just buy the one month supply to keep them happy then switch to a new one.Sounds like my old vet when my dog was sick.I switched vets and in a week she was better and I had answers and refuse to go back to the old one..
Good luck on your decision.


----------



## peedo (Mar 3, 2010)

We're in the process of choosing a new vet right now, checking with friends for referrals. I know not to make the same mistake again. 

Thank you everyone for all the replies and information.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Where are you located? Maybe start a new thread asking for suggestion or referrals to a new one in your area.
Good Luck


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OK FIND a new vet first of all
I ordered my HW at 1-800 shipped on monday got on Wednesday regular mail.
My vets exact words get them where ever you want I am all about saving you money. There is NO guarantee that HW med will stop it.

My old vet wanted to charge me for a precript!
Please find a new vet this one sounds like my old one all about the $$ and not you or your dog!


----------



## peedo (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in Orlando, FL. 
One of my wife's good friends lives somewhat nearby and she has had the same vet for 7 years and is very happy with him.
It's a bit of a drive, 20-30 minutes, in comparison to the other 3 or so vets that are right down the street, but I don't mind. 
We will probably go with her vet.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady weighs 102 and my vet said the 50-100 is fine for him 
he has been on interceptor for almost 5 years now
this vet you are going to is a jackass 
My old vet was 10 minutes from me, but the irratatted me now I drive 25 mins and love the new vet 

its all about your dog and you and not $$


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Same here on the vet.My old one was less than 5 minutes down the road now I have to drive 30 minutes.It has been well worth every mile though.If you plan on ordering the RX's online just make sure the new vet will write the script.I know my new vet won't do that, but it's fine by me because he is comparable to the online prices.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've found 1-800-PETMEDS to be very expensive. For example:
HEARTGARD PLUS - 6 pills for $41.99 or 12 pills for $79.99 - not sure about shipping.

Here's a sample of places that have lower prices - I didn't do a lot of research, just selected a few companies I've bought things from:

KVSUPPLY - I've been happy with them - Pet Supplies, Pet Products, Horse Supplies | KV Pet & Equine, KV HealthLinks
HEARTGARD PLUS - 6 pills for $33.95 and 12 pills for $66.95 (may offer free shipping)

PETSHED - I've had good luck with them - Heartgard Plus - Buy at PetShed and save $$$ 
HEARTGARD PLUS - 6 pills $33.95 - does not include shipping

LAMBERT - claims to meet/beat prices - I've had good luck with them.
Heartgard Plus Rx, 51-100 lbs Dog, Brown, 6 Month - Pet Prescription Medications D-L - Lambert Vet Supply

PETS MEGASTORE - no prescription required - have had good luck with them.
HEARTGARD PLUS - 6 pills $32.71 - does not include shipping

*FWIW - this is one objection I have to Heartgard/Heartgard Plus - I can't force the Hooligans to chew anything - if they gulp a pill down they have a chance of getting HW - IMHO to dangerous:*
_*Cautions:* _
_Heartgard Plus chewable tablets should be* chewed*, *not swallowed whole*. The tablets may be broken into pieces and fed to dogs that normally swallow treats whole. Make sure that your dog eats the entire dose. It is important to give your dog Heartgard Plus every month year-round. Do not skip winter months as your dog may become infected. If you miss more than two months of dosage, please consult with your veterinarian as to whether to continue medication._


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it depends on where you buy the meds, but the vet is probably correct about the guarantee. That means if you dog does get HW while on the pill, the company will not pay for treatment.

again, it depends on if the brand you buy has this guarantee. So, it's not about you vet trying to make money (though of course he is) it's about the company using loopholes to not have to pay money. 
Also, unless you buy from a reputable company, there is a chance that you won't be getting the correct dose or some other kind of knock off.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

From everything I"ve read about heartgard and dogs getting heartworm while on it, you may want to ask your new vet about interceptor.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have had no problem with interceptor 
and it is much cheaper at 1-800 then buying it at vets $10 to be exact 
Plus I got $5 coupon off and free shipping


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

arycrest said:


> *FWIW - this is one objection I have to Heartgard/Heartgard Plus - I can't force the Hooligans to chew anything - if they gulp a pill down they have a chance of getting HW - IMHO to dangerous:*
> _*Cautions:* _
> _Heartgard Plus chewable tablets should be* chewed*, *not swallowed whole*. The tablets may be broken into pieces and fed to dogs that normally swallow treats whole. Make sure that your dog eats the entire dose. _


I called my vet and asked about this because I have been giving the Iverheart (Iverhart?) for several yeras, which is in tablet form, and not a chewy treat. Thus, the dogs treat it like a pill, so there is no chewing. She said it wasn't an issue and would disolve.

For what it's worth.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

In addition to the above, I was out of HW preventative anyway and needed to stop by the vet to pick some up today. I buy the "Iverhart plus flavored chewables" (flavored or not, they are little tablets like medication and the dogs do not eat them by themselves).

I read the instructions that were inside the box and nowhere on them can I find anything about them needing to be chewed up and not swallowed whole. In fact, it says the following: _The product can be offered to the dog by hand. Alternatively, it may be added *intact* to a small amount of dog food or placed in the back of the dog's mouth for *forced swallowing*. _

Just FYI, for others who may have read the statement about HW meds needing to be chewed and not swallowed whole, and were concerned.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Ummmmmmmmmm - if you reread what I wrote it was about HEARTGARD/HEARTGARD PLUS - the warning is directly from the HEARTGARD website. No where does it mention any other brand. The reason for the warning is that some dogs who swallow their HEARTGARD/HEARTGARD PLUS pills whole have been reported to have contracted HW.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use the Iverhart too, It is the generic brand of heartguard. Last year there was a recall from the manufacturer(dosage wasn't high enough for a certain weight) and they didn't release it for a bit. Made me wonder about Virbac's practices. 
My vet has said the same thing about the guarantees(she wouldn't write a script either, but would match price of KVet) She also warned me of the shady practices of online script companies~how they will sell rejected pharmacuticals,etc.... 
Though as far as I know the manufacturer only guarantees your money back, not paying for treatment if the dog gets HW.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

arycrest said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm - if you reread what I wrote it was about HEARTGARD/HEARTGARD PLUS - the warning is directly from the HEARTGARD website. No where does it mention any other brand. The reason for the warning is that some dogs who swallow their HEARTGARD/HEARTGARD PLUS pills whole have been reported to have contracted HW.


It is the same thing, except it's generic. I specifically wrote out the brand and type I use, so others do not assume I am referencing the regular heartgard.

There is absolutely nothing in this world that is 100%. No vaccination, no medication, no treatment.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

11 years with our GSD. We took her for her annual HW blood test, got the Rx, ordered online and gave it to her. Gurantee? Pet Meds gives you a gurantee like the one you get from your vet and will pay the costs if you make sure you follow the the system. Our vet was the one who told us about the PetMed guarantee.

Our dog loved the chewables.








1800PetMeds - Product Guarantee


This is the section from the webiste:

"Although







Heartgard and other heartworm medicines require a prescription, we make the ordering process easy. At 1800PetMeds, we verify your pet's prescription by calling or faxing your veterinarian and then deliver your pet's medication right to your door! Plus, all of our products have a 100% product guarantee, which means you can always count on every product to be of the same exact quality as your veterinarian's office. And, our







product guarantee on Heartgard even surpasses that of the manufacturer's (Merial)!"


----------

